# Cigar Band Contest Winnings... Holy Crap.



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Ok... well when I won the contest I wasn't expending to receive anything like this in the mail. Chopper was BEYOND generous in his giftings and he is a true BOTL. I even had to start a coolerdoor just to find a place to put my other, and now inferior, cigars. 

Oliva G Maduro
Nub Habano
Nub Cameroon
Nub Connecticut
Hoyo de Monerrey Excalibur 1066
Ancient Warrior
Perdomo Habano
Fuente Fuente Opus X
Ashton ESG
A Fuente Gran Reserva 
Kristoff Maduro
Camacho Triple Maduro
Joyo De Nicaragua Antaño 1970


THANKS A TON!!!!


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

wow, great winnings, congrats!


----------



## cusccrstud21 (Mar 20, 2008)

i can't wait to get off work and go home and smoke a stogie!! looking at these doesn't help!!:wazzapp:


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice prize for the winner!!!!!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

NICE WINNINGS !!!!those look amazing .Chopper sends out some serious smokes..Great contest Chopper.


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow....awesome prize....enjoy!!!


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

That's what I was afraid was going to happen. Congrats to you and big props, again, on Chopper!


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

Wow Those Are Great Winnings


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

wowee
what a prize!
congrats :dribble:


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow, great winnings!!!!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

NICE! So "CHOOPER" isnt really referring to a scoot but a WEAPON!!!! Nice 'chop', congrats all the way around!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Now you can start a band collection too


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Great winnings...congrats. Nice contest chopper.


----------



## chopperny (Aug 14, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> Now you can start a band collection too


That's kinda what I was thinking!

FYI: The Fuente Grand Reserva is a Hemingway Maduro...


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Very nice winnings, very nice indeed----How many bands did the winner submit?


----------



## chopperny (Aug 14, 2007)

The actual count and winning guess was 334 bands.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice winnings


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow nice winnings


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

chopperny said:


> The actual count and winning guess was 334 bands.


Oh ya that's right--I thought this was a contest like squid had a while ago on people sending their bands--my bad and a nice contest & winnings 4 sure--very nice Chopper!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice winnings you got there!!! Enjoy!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

chopperny said:


> That's kinda what I was thinking!
> 
> FYI: The Fuente Grand Reserva is a Hemingway Maduro...


Woot!

thanks again!!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man those are some nice sticks!! congrats on winning!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*That is a helluva prize! Congrats*


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Awesome contest winnings - very generous Chopper!


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Chopper is out of control!!!

Way to rep upstate NY bro...very nice gars there.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow very nice!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

congrets to the winner!! Great contest Chopper!!


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Congrats! That Kristoff Maduro... never heard of it but man does it look good. Nice dark oily maduro, let us know how that smokes.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow those are some tasty winnings


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

boxer757 said:


> Congrats! That Kristoff Maduro... never heard of it but man does it look good. Nice dark oily maduro, let us know how that smokes.


same here... its HUGE though.... like... scary big.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I too am curious about the Kristoff Maduro


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

Thats awesome bro!! Congrats!! Sweet sticks!


----------

